# For Glutamine and Creatine users....please clarify



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 5, 2012)

those of you that use these products,what time of the day do you take both? now I take half my creatine preworkout and the other half postworkout......i take 1/2 my glutamine with my wake up Whey shake and the other half with my bedtime casein shake

the reason for this is ive read and researched and ive found were it says not to take both at the same time becaause both use the same receptors or taking in the same routes through your bloodstream and they cancel each other out

does anyone else know or have any clarification?


----------



## AndroSport (Sep 5, 2012)

I have never heard they cancel each other out but haven't done that kind of research on it...

I usually take creatine in the morning and afternoon. I always take BCAA and Glutamine Post-Workout with my shake & bagel


----------



## Shane1974 (Sep 5, 2012)

I don't know, Bullseye. I take 'em together. I think that whole "they compete for each other" thing is bullshit. I think that is urban legend, along with the following:

Milk Thistle clogs androgen receptors.
Saw Palmetto lowers testosterone.
Grapefruit juice enhances cialis.
Creatine doesn't work without simple carbs.
Whey has to be taken 2 hrs postworkout.
It takes 5000 calories to grow.
Only 10-12 rep range works.
DMAA causes heart damage.
Dbol causes permanent liver damage.
Milk blocks zinc absorption.
Etc.
Etc.
Etc.

Sometimes these things are  true in certain given situations, but hardly the norm. For instance, I am sure that if my wife was giving me head while I watched porn and had dosed 20 mg of Cialis with grapefruit juice, I could perceive that the grapefruit juice enhanced my cialis dose.


----------



## 63Vette (Sep 5, 2012)

I take creatine pre, post and intra workout. I add a small amount in my pre workout, I add some to my xtend  bcaa  intra workout and then I drink a mixture of Green Magnitude  creatine as a post workout mixed with Emergence-e 

As for glutamine, I use the ON powder and again put some in my pre, intra and post workout as well as my pwo whey shake. I use a very small amount in each. Glutamine is an essential amino acid and one of the most widely dispersed in your body. Glutamine has recently been shown to increase HGH production and aid in recovery. 

Taking your glutamine during and after workout is advised. Taking additional glutamine late in the day is a good idea. I am not as confident that the creatine is as beneficial in a split dosing. 

But hey, if it is working - stay with it bro!

Respect,
Vette


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 5, 2012)

AndroSport said:


> I have never heard they cancel each other out but haven't done that kind of research on it...
> 
> I usually take creatine in the morning and afternoon. I always take BCAA and Glutamine Post-Workout with my shake & bagel


thanks brother,i was hoping i would hear this,becuae sometimes you have to consideer the source your resources you research comes from



Shane1974 said:


> I don't know, Bullseye. I take 'em together. I think that whole "they compete for each other" thing is bullshit. I think that is urban legend, along with the following:
> 
> Milk Thistle clogs androgen receptors.
> Saw Palmetto lowers testosterone.
> ...


rolmmfao!!! thanks Shane.....that made me laugh im gonna start taking mine together as well



63Vette said:


> I take creatine pre, post and intra workout. I add a small amount in my pre workout, I add some to my xtend  bcaa  intra workout and then I drink a mixture of Green Magnitude  creatine as a post workout mixed with Emergence-e
> 
> As for glutamine, I use the ON powder and again put some in my pre, intranet and post workout as well as my pwo whey shake. I use a very small amount in each. Glutamine is an essential amino acid and one of the most widely dispersed in your body. Glutamine has recently been shown to increase HGH production and aid in recovery.
> 
> ...



well i usually take my creatine pre and post 10g each....but im fixin to start taking them together,thanks brother for you post!!!


----------



## Curiosity (Sep 5, 2012)

I"ve been taking creatine pre and post workout, split up evenly, and glutamine I take post workout with creatine and a carb/pro PWO drink, then again in between meals a meal or two after working out, then sometimes again between another couple meals later in the evening. 

They might compete to some extent, but I highly doubt that they would have a negative effect on each other or cancel out, aside from the obvious fact that if you have a ton of crap in your digestive system, one particular thing might not get absorbed as well as it would if it was the only thing in there. Like the same reason you take certain supps/things in between meals so they can have better access to your system. So yeah, taking them seperately might allow the absolute highest amount of assimilation per gram of each, but I don't think mixing them will render them worthless or cancel them out. Might just lower the percentage that can be used a little.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 5, 2012)

Curiosity said:


> I"ve been taking creatine pre and post workout, split up evenly, and glutamine I take post workout with creatine and a carb/pro PWO drink, then again in between meals a meal or two after working out, then sometimes again between another couple meals later in the evening.
> 
> They might compete to some extent, but I highly doubt that they would have a negative effect on each other or cancel out, aside from the obvious fact that if you have a ton of crap in your digestive system, one particular thing might not get absorbed as well as it would if it was the only thing in there. Like the same reason you take certain supps/things in between meals so they can have better access to your system. So yeah, taking them seperately might allow the absolute highest amount of assimilation per gram of each, but I don't think mixing them will render them worthless or cancel them out. Might just lower the percentage that can be used a little.


thanks brother


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 5, 2012)

A l off subject... Is there any benefits u you guys opinion, form creatine? I have never used it, but was considering it for my upcomming pct.


----------



## 63Vette (Sep 5, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> A l off subject... Is there any benefits u you guys opinion, form creatine? I have never used it, but was considering it for my upcomming pct.



The only two (other than bcaa's and whey) supplements I take are creatine and glutamine and I am a fan of both.


----------



## 69nites (Sep 5, 2012)

I use cgt-10 from on.  Pretty cheap and has creatine glutamine and taurine. Half in the pre workout half in the post.

I personally think supplementing glutamine is pointless if you use whey regularly.  There is a shitload of it in your protein shake.


----------



## djkneegrow (Sep 6, 2012)

I have read that it isn't a great idea to take both at the same time every time. I take creatine pre and post, glutamine post and later so the only time I take them at the same time is right after my workout and I take them each by them selves with protein and a few other supplements. From what I have read they will not work as well if taken at the same time every time you take supplements so if you break them up here and there each day it will be fine.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 8, 2012)

Yea i love creatine myself,i take it pre and post workout,have used it for years and its one of thise supplements that actually work


----------



## theminister (Sep 8, 2012)

I dont use creatine when I cut. Its it simply just hold water. My aslo opinion is if you are cycling, why do creatine? I have ass straength and not bloat


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 8, 2012)

TheMinister said:


> I dont use creatine when I cut. Its it simply just hold water. My aslo opinion is if you are cycling, why do creatine? I have ass straength and not bloat



I'm of a similar mind. Creatine gives me a bigger but "rounded" look. I do think it aids in the recovery process, but I also think it needs to be in-line with your goals. On a bulk, creatine is a good Mate. On a cut, I tend to avoid it.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 8, 2012)

i agree,i need to come off it sometime,but ive never done a cut8-l but next cycle i am with tren


----------

